# My Audi 336 HP @ Stage 1 From Brazil



## Rodrigo - BR - A3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everybody, this is my first topic on VWvortex and I want to start showing my Audi. I'm from Sao Paulo - Brazil. 
336 HP 
45 Kgfm 
Stage 2 coming in a few days 
something about 400hp 
My pics has a logo of my club in Brazil because i had my pics stolen







for a guy how said this was his car, now i have to print the logo in all my pics ts ts ts


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: My Audi 336 HP @ Stage 1 From Brazil (Rodrigo - BR - A3)*

Nice car man its a shame that the audi form sees very little traffic.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: My Audi 336 HP @ Stage 1 From Brazil (wgriffiths2000)*

Very tidy car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I see that you've gone for stealth badging with 1.8 on the back....
You planning to drop it a little? They look much meaner when they sit a bit lower.


----------



## BenjaminRS2 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: My Audi 336 HP @ Stage 1 From Brazil (Ken A3T)*

how on earth are you gonna get 400hp out of a 1.8t, its going to last you like 5000 more km. i would like to see some pictures of the engine bay and a list of modifications if you have, that would be great
however insane car, great kooks, love how you keep her so clean with no modifications to the outside whatsoever.
cheers, 
Benjamin


----------



## Rodrigo - BR - A3 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: My Audi 336 HP @ Stage 1 From Brazil (BenjaminRS2)*

dear Benjamin
My Audi stock was a 1.8 without turbo, just 125 HP.
I decided to buy this car just to upgrade and I started my project with just 12 km. Really 12 km, not 12000 km. The engine smelled like new when the mechanic put the first tool on it. First my A3 received a turbo Garret GT25 and a 3'' stainless exhaust. For security, forged pistons and connection rods. All this cooled by a original intercooler.
My turbo is runnig w/ just 16 psi or 1,1 bar and 70psi (4,9 bar) of fuel.
I use alcohol as fuel.
The mistake: I used the original intercooler. Why ? Because the original intercooler doesn't support too much pressure. That's why I didn't reached my estimated 400 HP. This week i will put the new intercooler and set up the new configuration that I intend to be something like 400hp and the colossal torque of 70 Kgfm running with 26 psi (1,8 bar) of turbo. Until the end of this week i'll post the new upgrade.
For the fans of audi, before this new upgrade I made a race with a Ferrari F355 stock with challange exhaust and 400Hp... The Audi runned together from 80km/h until 270 km/h. With upgrade, the audi will run away ferraris and porsches easier...
Well, this is my car, with braziliam sauce.....
New pictures, dyno videos will coming soon...
cheers
* Does anybody know how much torque my drivetrain supports ??


----------



## BenjaminRS2 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: My Audi 336 HP @ Stage 1 From Brazil (Rodrigo - BR - A3)*

that sounds great, i wish i had the time and the money








im curious as how the engine puts up with the power, keep me posted on the new parts and the power outputs. the Audi forums need to be used more often here, im usually only in the R32 forums. 
keep up the great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
im not sure what the limits are with torque since its not a quattro, you might be treading on thin ice with those numbers








cheers








Benjamin


----------

